# tvOS 14,2 son par défaut



## ktv75 (6 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Petit soucis, avant cette maj je pouvais via réglage, son, sortie, choisir mes HomePod en sortie son, mais des fois l’Apple TV retournait sur le son de la tv après la veille.

D’après ce que j’ai lu avec 14.2 c’est censé être définitif, j’ai donc mis a jours les HomePod et l’Apple TV 4K en version 14.2 et depuis quand je vais dans sortie son par défaut, je n’ai plus que le son de la tv comme choix.. oblige de passer par le menu AirPlay en restant appuy sur le bouton tv de la remote.

Avez vous aussi ce soucis ? (J’ai testé sur mes 3 Apple TV 4K et mes différents HomePod, rien a faire..)

Merci


----------



## Claudecf (22 Novembre 2020)

Même chose pour moi.


----------



## belka90 (25 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Aucun souci pour moi. Les 2 HomePods se connectent bien en sortie audio permanente.

Sont-ils bien configurés dans la même pièce que l'AppleTV?

Slts


----------

